# Bye Guys



## foxygrandpa (May 24, 2012)

Well. This is it. I'm about to go sell my Vivid. Thank you to all of the devs for making my Vivid usable. But I am looking forward to the Nexus 4. Bye everyone. Hope you guys get some stable aosp goin.


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

aww there goes another one..


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

later dude I will be doing the same the 1st of of the yr.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## UnlimitedDroid (May 14, 2012)

bye bye ;(


----------

